# Red Jewels



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

so my red jewels juss spawned in my mbuna tank :? as i am happy....i have a tank currently cycling for the pair to move into and was hoping that theyd get in there before they started spawning... http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b231/ ... pg...thats the mom guarding the eggs...theyre on the clam shell right under her...i was wondering if i can still relocate the fish and eggs.???or even just the eggs?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

an while i have this post going ill ask another question.....i really love the devotion the parents are putting into protecting their eggs/fry...and would like to get another breeding pair....the only size tank i have readily available is a 20 gal.....is this too small? the current pair i have is goin to be alone in a 29G and that was said to be alrite so i was jusst wondering if a 20G would be two constricting for a second pair


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Awww, I can't see the picture. Please post another one opcorn:

As for the tank size. I have heard that it is recommended to at least have a 20 gallon long for a breeding pair. That being said, my first cichlids as a child were a pair of breeding jewels in a 20 gallon regular (not long) and they breed like crazy.

Why not try a different type of Jewel for your second set? Guessing by red jewel you mean Hemichromis lifalili ? How about Hemichromis guttatus or Hemichromis sp. Neon? Or if you can find some of the rarer hemichromis species, even better....


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

only one i have .....idk why u cant view it?

and ty for ure input


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> so my red jewels juss spawned in my mbuna tank :? as i am happy....i have a tank currently cycling for the pair to move into and was hoping that theyd get in there before they started spawning... http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b231/ ... pg...thats the mom guarding the eggs...theyre on the clam shell right under her...i was wondering if i can still relocate the fish and eggs.???or even just the eggs?


I had the same thing happen to me a few years ago. I had a pair of jewels (I believe they were cristatus) that spawned in a malawi/victoria tank. They held their own quite well for a day or two, but before I had a chance to move them, I found one of the parents dead and the eggs all gone. I think they were overwhelmed by attacks from all sides against their turf.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

theyre in their own tank now and doing fine....had mbuna pinned to the side of the tank...so i just waited till the fry were hatched then moved them....my mbuna made a quick eat of the fry :wink:


----------

